# Cyanostane Rx being discontinued~almost out of stock~buy now!



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2013)

Due to the raws becoming  more expensive and difficult to source we are discontinuing Cyanostane  Rx. There are only 500 bottles left and then its gone for good. Use  discount code* heavyiron15* for 15% off.                          *

CYANOSTANE Rx - Pro-Anabolic Complex*









*- Rapid Lean Muscle Growth*
- Rock Hard Vascular Physique
- Increased Strength and Power
- Zero Aromatization to Estrogen
- Amplified Workout Drive
- Little to no Negative Side Effects







*Cyanostane Rx contains two very powerful prohormones and it's an   extremely anabolic compound with remarkably low androgenic action. It is   non-aromatizing meaning it will not produce estrogen mediated side   effects and its high degree of anabolic action makes it a favorable   choice for athletes concerned with losing body fat while maintaining, or   increasing, muscle mass. If you are looking for maximum lean muscle   gains in a short period of time, Cyanostane Rx is the product for you.   Cyanostane Rx will quickly increase your strength and your power,   increase your workout drive and help you obtain new lean, ripped muscle   mass using multiple pathways from one workout to the next. This new   anabolic cutting stack may be what you have been looking for to give you   that edge in the gym that has kept you from reaching the next level   quickly. * ​ 
*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Cyanostane Rx*


----------



## oufinny (Apr 23, 2013)

This sucks, I've heard many good things about this.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes, solid designer all the way around.


----------



## dave 236 (Apr 23, 2013)

That does suck. One of my favorites.  Have to try and stock up. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## packers6211 (Apr 23, 2013)

Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Cyanostane Cheap! I bet this fly off the shelves now, with this news. Sad too cause it's been very popular.


----------



## OTG85 (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad I got some for the future


----------



## ebfitness (Apr 24, 2013)

Always been my fav.  Stocking up.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Apr 24, 2013)

Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## heavyiron (May 5, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## pilip99 (May 5, 2013)

stock up now gents!Orbit Nutrition - Buy IronMagLabs Cyanostane Cheap!


----------



## ebfitness (May 12, 2013)

Still some left, guys!

IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Cyanostane Rx


----------



## heavyiron (May 12, 2013)

[h=2]Massive IML 20% off SALE!!! Limited time only![/h]Coupon Code:* HUGE2013 *for 20% off all IML orders! This offer may also be combined with buy three get one free PLUS FREE shipping! 




*SALE! GET 20% OFF YOUR ENTIRE ORDER!*

*IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Home*

This discount code will not last long so get big savings while you can!​


----------



## LCSULLA (May 14, 2013)

Just got 4 bottles. 

Are you coming out with a replacement product?


----------



## heavyiron (May 15, 2013)

New products are in the works but not a replacement for Cyano.


----------



## LCSULLA (May 15, 2013)

New anabolics?

And thanks Heavy.


----------



## nsp (May 19, 2013)

What's the exp date I these last few bottles that are left?


----------

